# Need help - Facebook spam problem



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My wife is having a problem on Facebook that I can't figure out. A diet pill spam keeps getting posted to her wall, as her. We have deleted all apps, so there should be nothing allowed to post as her. I have it set to send an email the account is logged into from an unknown system. We've gotten no notifications of a login except for one that I logged in before I saved the system as known. I can't find a virus on her computer, and the spam (for HCG) is posted at about the same time every day. It's posted once a day. She has a fairly strong password.

The only system that is consistently turned on, other than an iPhone or iPad has a 100% Secunia score.

Any other ideas other than deactivating the account and not using it ?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Any other ideas other than deactivating the account and not using it ?


Delete it entirely.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Deleting all the apps will sometimes fix it but I would suggest changing the password.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"BosFan" said:


> Deleting all the apps will sometimes fix it but I would suggest changing the password.


She did that this morning, we'll see what happens. I'd almost expect to see more than one posting at a particular time if the password was compromised.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I had a similar problem with my FB and had to delete it entirely. Don't miss it at all.


----------

